# Question on HPS Mini System



## DillaWilla (Jun 25, 2006)

This is a question for the experienced growers:

I need an HPS to flower a maximum of 4 plants in a 2x3 area which is 6 sq ft.  I know the 50 watt per sq ft rule however I will never have more than 4 plants at a time and that is if all 4 plants I have in veg turn out to be female, so realistacally it will probably be 1-3 in flower at a time.  I currently have 8 plants in veg, 4 which are 6.5 weeks old and I need to get them into flower so they can be harvested by the time that my younger 4 misty plants need to go into flower (then the cycle would continue, 4 in veg and up to 4 in flower)  Anyways I dont have enough $$$ to buy the 400 watt HPS with econo cool reflector I wanted ($400) this is the same setup as my 400 watt MH which really works well.  

So here is my question, at the local hydro store they have a Mini 250 watt HPS with enclosed ballast, it is a one piece setup and is only $250 which I can afford now.  Will this light suffice for a max of 4 plants or will I rob myself of yield???  I could also buy a new 250 watt Mini MH and use that for veg and use my 400 watt MH that has a full spectrum bulb for flowering....What should I do??? I need the light now however because my plants need to go into flower

....Your advice is appreciated.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd use the 250 MH for veg. and use the 400 MH for flower IMHO. The 400 MH will do fine in flower. HPS is better for flower. but more lumens the better during flower.


----------

